
Softbank to Take Control of WeWork - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-to-take-control-of-wework-11571746483?mod=rsswn
======
aussiegreenie
I wonder how the Saudi and the other Arab investors in the Vision Fund must
really be happy.

------
say_it_as_it_is
Is Bernie Madoff running Softbank from prison?

